# IIS Logfiles: Ordner w3svc1, w3svc2, usw.



## lukelukeluke (18. April 2005)

Hallo,
Ich möchte selber ein auswertungsskript für IIS LogFiles mit PHP schreiben. Nur habe ich das Problem, dass nicht alle LogFiles in einem Ordner abgelegt werden.
erst war es noch einigermassen verständlich:
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles\W3SVC1
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles\W3SVC2
doch jetzt fängt er mit komischen Namen an, welche ich nicht verstehe und macht auch manchmal 2 LogFiles pro Tag...?
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles\W3SVC1\W3SVC29012034
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles\W3SVC32953119
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles\W3SVC70772194
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles\W3SVC70772195
Kann man irgendwo einstellen, dass er nur 1 LogFiles pro Tag macht und diese einfach mit fortlaufendem Namen oder halt wie auch immer in einen Ordner schreibt?
Danke für eure Hilfe
-Luke


----------

